# Favorite toilets.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Two Categories,
Best overall.
Best for the money.

Best Overall: undecided
Best for the Money: Western


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Best fo the money is a regular toto toilet with the regular size flushvalve. I've also installed some 65.00 american standard combos that flush fine too. Now f you poop elephant size poop then you might need a power gravity or some of the other larger flushvalve toilets. People are funny,they dont mind spending a few hundred on a new cell phone or buying a laptop for 1,000 but when they find out how much a upper end toilet costs some act like its the end of the world.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Best for the money in my experience is American Standard Cadet 3. About $120 and flushes extremely well. I've installed alot of these without one problem, 100% positive feedback from customers. Although it's not needed, you can make the flush even better by installing an adjustable fluidmaster large flapper, which also helps to clean the bowl better. Of course it won't be a 1.6 anymore if you put the flapper on max setting.

The one thing I don't like about this toilet is you really have to crank down hard on the tank bolts in order to get the tank to sit all the way down. It feels and sounds like the tank is gonna crack, but hasn't happened to me yet. I'll have to try doping/greasing the flushvalve gasket next time too see if that helps. 

For the record I hate most American standard products, with the exception of this toilet. I think their faucets are some of the worst made.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I like Toto toilets almost all across the board. 






Paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Best for the money in my experience is American Standard Cadet 3. About $120 and flushes extremely well. I've installed alot of these without one problem, 100% positive feedback from customers. Although it's not needed, you can make the flush even better by installing an adjustable fluidmaster large flapper, which also helps to clean the bowl better. Of course it won't be a 1.6 anymore if you put the flapper on max setting.
> 
> The one thing I don't like about this toilet is you really have to crank down hard on the tank bolts in order to get the tank to sit all the way down. It feels and sounds like the tank is gonna crack, but hasn't happened to me yet. I'll have to try doping/greasing the flushvalve gasket next time too see if that helps.
> 
> For the record I hate most American standard products, with the exception of this toilet. I think their faucets are some of the worst made.


 I just sold a job...furnish and install two cadet high boys. I dont even have the toilets yet but I thought even the regular cadet 3's were more than 120.00.:laughing: I quoted 250.00 each for the toilets plus labor with no set amount...depends on how long it takes. Maybe I'll give the lady a break i dunno. I dont like price shoppers very much but she might not be one....may just need to know how much money she needs to have on hand....but then again,I've had some warranty issues with the cadet 3 like bad flush handles after 6 months and leaking flappers after a few months. One lady cloggs hers up about every 3 months but she poops abnormally. No real big deals but they have cost me a few trips here and there. Anybody ever try a TOTO flapper in a cadet 3? Toto makes a red one and a blue one.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Best for the money in my experience is American Standard Cadet 3.


Yup, I agree. For that price range the Cadet 3 is the best. Toto used to be, but their lower end toilets' quality has dropped a bit (still real good tho).



> The one thing I don't like about this toilet is you really have to crank down hard on the tank bolts in order to get the tank to sit all the way down. It feels and sounds like the tank is gonna crack, but hasn't happened to me yet.


That used to scare the hell out of me when I first started using them. Haven't busted a single one though, and now I don't worry about it anymore.



> For the record I hate most American standard products, with the exception of this toilet.


I like their el cheapo toilets too - the Marina was (maybe still is) very good at a very low price point (last stop before junk territory). 



> I think their faucets are some of the worst made.


I don't love them, but I think they're not too badly made. I'd prefer to install Delta or Moen though.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I know a lot of people don't like them but I like the mansfield myself. I have installed them in every house I have lived in and have yet had a problem with any of them. The one I dislike the most are kohler toilets.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Toto's are great if your into buying the name. To me, they are overrated and overpriced. I've installed a hundred or so of them in homes no smaller than 4000 sq. ft. The Kohler Wellworth flushes just as good if not better than a $500.00 toto for half the price. It is a class 5 flush with a tank to bowl spud big enough to fit a small dog through. When you hit the trip lever the turd is gone in 2.5 seconds. A fatboy thanksgiving turd at that.:laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Gerber Avalanche or Viper for me ,,,, do believe they are rated highest in class . Price is VERY GOOD ALSO !! 

my .02


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

robthaplumber said:


> Toto's are great if your into buying the name. To me, they are overrated and overpriced. I've installed a hundred or so of them in homes no smaller than 4000 sq. ft. The Kohler Wellworth flushes just as good if not better than a $500.00 toto for half the price. It is a class 5 flush with a tank to bowl spud big enough to fit a small dog through. When you hit the trip lever the turd is gone in 2.5 seconds. A fatboy thanksgiving turd at that.:laughing:


Most of my customers have never even heard of toto:whistling2: How are they overrated and why cant you get a toto for under 500.00,sounds like you might be getting jacked up on that.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Happy to see this thread*

I just had a conversation with the other plumbers today about what we should be installing. The boss had sold a job of replacing 6 toilets and installing Cadet III, ADA at the local American Legion. If you add the other ones I've put in and I could say I've easily installed 12-15 in the last month. What I've noticed is that about 1 in 4 have some kind of problem. Most of the problems are cosmetic, some are function. Had on today that I will be replacing Monday, it has a leak in the trap, tank also had some problems that made me have to replace the fill valve, after I cleaned the burr of porcelain. 

1. For me the Toto have the least problems, so are worth the money.
2. I would like to find a second option, because we are probably going to stop installing Am/stan.
3. Kohler is not an option, they are too hard to deal with, and not worth the hassle, maybe we'll look at Gerber


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Kohler wellworth. Easy to come by and reasonable. My .02


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Gerber Viper is a great WC

For the money, you can't beat Vortens. Thier 17" High Rhodas flushes like a power flush!!

Toto is a little overrated, IMO

Kohler= Junk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My choice for install would be the Toto Drake II which I get in the mid 300 range...

I'll install Am.Std. only if customer supplied you know the drill on the warranty...
Been burned too many times by them...


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> My choice for install would be the Toto Drake II which I get in the mid 300 range...
> 
> I'll install Am.Std. only if customer supplied you know the drill on the warranty...
> Been burned too many times by them...


With you on that, Redwood. You know your stuff on this forum (many different topics):thumbup:


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Kohler wellworth. Easy to come by and reasonable. My .02


Most installed in my area, work well, have you tried the Cimmaron with the 3" flush valve? Funky tank bolt system, but seem to be an upgrade to the wellworth.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

TOTO DRAKE
GERBER AVALANCHE ..... if I'm buying and flying.

In the last two months we've installed 35 -40 CAROMA Caravelle 270 ADA two piece elongated. The city of FT. WORTH is giving them away complete with bolts& wax. No problems/ easy install. These are dual flush.:thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Viper and Avalanche. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Indiana Plumber said:


> I just had a conversation with the other plumbers today about what we should be installing. The boss had sold a job of replacing 6 toilets and installing Cadet III, ADA at the local American Legion. If you add the other ones I've put in and I could say I've easily installed 12-15 in the last month. What I've noticed is that about 1 in 4 have some kind of problem. Most of the problems are cosmetic, some are function. Had on today that I will be replacing Monday, it has a leak in the trap, tank also had some problems that made me have to replace the fill valve, after I cleaned the burr of porcelain.
> 
> 1. For me the Toto have the least problems, so are worth the money.
> 2. I would like to find a second option, because we are probably going to stop installing Am/stan.
> 3. Kohler is not an option, they are too hard to deal with, and not worth the hassle, maybe we'll look at Gerber


I've yet to have a problem with function, but I agree the porcelain quality is inconsistent. 

I have yet to try a Gerber avalanche but have heard good things about them. I've put in a couple vipers and wasn't that impressed with the flush, but a decent toilet for the $. For some reason my plumbing supply stocks the vipers and not the avalanche.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I've yet to have a problem with function, but I agree the porcelain quality is inconsistent.
> 
> I have yet to try a Gerber avalanche but have heard good things about them. I've put in a couple vipers and wasn't that impressed with the flush, but a decent toilet for the $. For some reason my plumbing supply stocks the vipers and not the avalanche.


 Really ??? The Viper has a great flush !! Wonder what is up with that ? If you get a chance ,,,, please try the Avalanche !! GREAT TOILET !


----------

